# Identifying asbestos siding?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Doesn't look like asbestos, more like homosote or pressed board.
Ron


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Defiantly not asbestos.

That’s LP, your last picture shows the signature LP knot on the panel.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree, LP: http://www.lpcorp.com/smartside/lap/ Seal it, quick.....

Be safe, Gary


----------

